# Car - Buy in UK or in Greece



## Be Like Water (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been following your threads for a while and there's been some most useful information. Now at the point of actually moving to Greece, I'd be grateful for advice on car purchasing. I've been planning to buy a used LHD 4x4 (Land Rover, Range Rover etc) here in the UK, drive to our new home and register it within 6 months in Greece. Greek chums have said that due to high Greek tax on such vehicles it would be better to buy when we're there since the sale price is much less. (Planning to spend up to £20,000).

Any advice from your collective experience would be most welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there,
I have posted detailed info on importing care to Greece from the UK done correctly it will not cost "an arm & a leg". However remember you MUST have owned the vehicle in the UK for at least 6 months before you import it to Greece as one of the conditions.

I note you are considering a Range Rover-Land Rover. Check out the road taxes before you buy (or import for that matter), for older models its based on engine cc and is VERY HIGH for that type of vehicle. Newer models are based on CO2 emissions and do come off a bit better, but still expensive.

My advice would be (if its in the budget) to buy a new 4x4 out here, think on Nissan-Mitsubishi etc. to save both money & hassle.

some comparisons....

http://www.nissan.gr/#4x4/range/x-trail

http://www.landrover.gr/

see below for 2013 road tax...


*2013 road tax is calculated as follows:*

From 51 onwards up to 300 cc 22 euro

From 301 onwards up to 785 cc 55 euro

Of 786 cc up to 1071 cc 120 euro

From 1071 onwards up to 1357 cc 135 euro

From 1358 onwards up to 1548 cc 240 euro

From 1549 onwards up to 1738 cc 265 euro

From 1739 onwards up to 1928 cc 300 euro

From 1929 onwards up to 2357 cc 660 euro

From 2358 onwards up to 3000 cc 880 euro

From 3001 onwards up to 4000 cc 1100 EUR

From 4001 onwards and over 1320 euro

*Passenger cars registered for the first time in Greece from 1/11/2010 onwards, exclusively based on carbon dioxide emissions:*

Incremental emissions CO2 (g. / Km.)

Annual Circulation emissions per gram in euros:

0 to 100 (g. / Km.) 0 EUR

101 to 120 (g. / Km.) 0.90 EUR

121 to 140 (g. / Km.) 1.10 EUR

141 to 160 (g. / Km.) € 1.70

161 to 180 (g. / Km.) 2.25 EUR

181 to 200 (g. / Km.) EUR 2.55

201 to 250 (g. / Km. 2.80 euros

Over 251 (g. / Km.) 3.40 EUR


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Just thought...

for a rough second hand market price comparison site you may find

autotriti.gr - - -

useful........


----------



## Be Like Water (Nov 16, 2012)

*Fount of Wisdom*

Dear Mr Grocer
Many, many thanks. Just what I've come to expect from your posts - practical, comprehensive and to the point. 
I shall most certainly follow your advice and purchase in Greece.
Thank you again for taking the time to respond. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Just another question on the same subject....we are looking to move to Rhodes and I believe second hand vehs are expensive would there be much of a saving if we bought on the mainland? Thank you


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi Chui,
Not too sure about that, but have a look at the classified adverts in Autotriti (my post earlier links to it), some are based on the islands.
I would though think you will get a far better range of 2nd hand in Athens, more competition from dealers and hence better bargaining power..
Remember walking away "to think about it" and compare elsewhere can instantly takes a few hundred euro off the price !


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply grocer will look at those links


----------

